# plywood edges + screws



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

I need some advice on my current project. I need to drive some screws through the face of plywood into the edges of another piece of ply. I'm basically attaching shelves to the side of a giant cabinet, so I this to be quite strong. I'm concerned about splitting the plywood and causing delamination. Any ideas? I'm thinking if I predrill the holes nice and deep and also use long 3" screws, I should be ok. I'd love to hear from people that have done this kind of thing before. Thanks!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

what you want are confirmat screws heres a link

http://www.woodcraft.com/Family/2020607/HIGHPOINT-Cabinet-Connector-Screws-(Confirmat-Style)--Pozi-Drive--Zinc.aspx


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I've usually only thought of Confirmat screws as being for mdf and particle board. It should hold also in plywood.. I know it holds great in the other materials.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

http://www.profhdwr.com/22175.htm


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

It should work ok. We use dowels and then use 1 3/8" screws and have no problem.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I've done this many times without problems. Just be sure to drill pilot holes, and be careful to line things up properly so that your screws are entering the edge of the plywood as close to dead center as possible.


----------



## Sailor (Jun 17, 2009)

Sounds like you need to get the Kreg pockethole jig, I did and it's great to work with and would be perfect for this application. It's great tool is one of my favorite tools to work with.


----------



## chriswright (Nov 13, 2008)

If you drill pilot holes into the edge of the ply it should be fine.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

thanks for all the great suggestions. I left a few details out to keep the question short. If you want to see specifically what I'm trying to do, you can see here at my blog or here where a slightly different version was originally built. I think the cleats will do most of the holding but I want to make sure the shelves don't slide off the cleats and it will be impossible to screw the shelves into the cleats because of limited room to work. thanks for all the help!


----------

